# Reel for rod



## quincyj34 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a 9th half hitch rod and I'm looking for a good size reel for it. I've been looking at the penn conflict but I don't know if I should go with the 6000 or 8000. I will use this to go after kings on the pier. What do you guys think?


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

For the pier I think I'd stick with 6k or less even.


----------



## quincyj34 (Jul 25, 2011)

600 make sense but won't anything less than that be too small?


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

I have a 9' rod with a 6k reel I use for surf fishing. If you plan on doing a lot of casting it'll get heavy pretty quick. If you want kings plan to throw and retrieve... repeatedly. Think lighter for more endurance. A 4000 reel can easily hold enough braid for kings.
There's a thread on here about pier fishing :
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f35/want-know-about-pier-fishing-read-110669/


----------

